# Am I really good?



## Nashi (6 mo ago)

Recently, I noticed that whenever I posted my art, there are usually fewer likes or comments regarding my drawings. So, slowly I'm losing hope in my own artwork. Do you guys have any tips that would help me through these times? Should I start making commissions? I have an account on numerous social media sites like Amino, Instagram, and Pixiv. Here are some of my artworks. I try to venture through several art types. 









Twilight: The Anime
Platform: Digital Artwork (FIREALPACA) 










Sarangee 
Platform: Digital Artwork (FIREALPACA)










Ben 10: Reboot 
Platform: Digital Artwork (FIREALPACA)


----------



## Mr. Momo (6 mo ago)

You should work harder and smarter! Shadows, light, colors, anatomy and so many other things that you ignored are so important to have a good artwork. Anyway, don't get disappointed! It's a long way, and if you want to be a good artist, you have to practice everyday and learn every moment.


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

In summary you say, I'm losing hope in my artwork because I think it might be bad. Really, all great artists start somewhere, they are not born with talent. They develop their skill in art because they love their art. If you give up, you will never know what you will have made. So I reccomend that you keep on going. I also reccomend that since you seem to be interested in faces, that you study one part at a time. For example if you wanted to start with hair, you could search for YouTube tutorials on hair and spend as much time as you want practicing just hair. Then you could move on to a different part of the face.


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

I think your outlines should be thicker single flowing lines rather than a series of short hesitant overlapping ones. I do like the colours and diffuse shading though


----------



## 40434 (Nov 24, 2017)

"_they are not born with talent_" I completely disagree with this statement, while some are not born with the talent there are in deed those who are. It is quit frustrating when I see people make this comment in order to create and excuse for bad art and no one knows how to let them down easy.


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

grammiesandy59 said:


> "_they are not born with talent_" I completely disagree with this statement, while some are not born with the talent there are in deed those who are. It is quit frustrating when I see people make this comment in order to create and excuse.


I would have to disagree with your statement. No one one is born with awesome art skills, they are born with the love of art that produces those art skills. Everyone has a learning curve in art, everyone has to practice and work for art skills. Some may find it easier, but it is just because they have the right resources that supports their learning style.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

All the talent in the world is useless if the skills necessary to grow it into something useful are not constantly practiced. A talented artist is not an effective artist, but a skilled artist who practices their art every day is effective. There are few exceptions, but they are few and far between.

Paint every day, *ESPECIALLY *when you don't know what to paint. Inspiration does not magically appear and give an artist the wherewithal to paint, but painting engenders inspiration.

And, when insecurity in your work threatens, take a break, forget art for a time - take a walk, clean the house, mow the lawn. If you don't have a lawn to mow I can loan you mine. 😉


----------



## Jules Pew (5 mo ago)

Don't give up. I think you should work more on the structures of the head and learn about lighting before doing anime. Most manga artists learn drawing first. It takes many years to gan proficiency, and expect to fail many times - it's really the best way to learn by failing. Don't overdo the blend tool as it muddies up you colours. Use 100% opacity as an exercise, you'll find it helps a ton. Copy old masters to learn composition, lighting etc. Don't compare yourself to others - look at your work a year, 5 years ago and see the improvement. And most important, have fun.


----------

